

IPv6 Day: Only the Biggest Change to the Internet Since Its Inception - mattpeckham
http://techland.time.com/2012/06/06/ipv6-day-only-the-biggest-change-to-the-internet-since-its-inception/

======
splitrocket
It's interesting to see who is on board, and who isn't. (on further review,
some companies only provide an AAAA record for their "www" domain. Both
www.bing.com and www.microsoft.com resolve, but do not respond to ping.)

    
    
      #ping6 google.com
      PING google.com(lga15s29-in-x01.1e100.net) 56 data bytes
      64 bytes from lga15s29-in-x01.1e100.net: icmp_seq=1 ttl=55 time=1.81 ms
    
      #ping6 facebook.com
      PING facebook.com(www6-10-08-prn1.facebook.com) 56 data bytes
      64 bytes from www6-10-08-prn1.facebook.com: icmp_seq=1 ttl=54 time=69.9 ms
    
      #ping6 linode.com
      PING linode.com(2600:3c00::12) 56 data bytes
      64 bytes from 2600:3c00::12: icmp_seq=1 ttl=51 time=47.8 ms
    
      #ping6 softlayer.com
      PING softlayer.com(2607:f0d0:1000:11:1::4) 56 data bytes
      64 bytes from 2607:f0d0:1000:11:1::4: icmp_seq=1 ttl=43 time=46.6 ms
    
      #ping6 xkcd.com
      PING xkcd.com(2001:4830:120:1::2) 56 data bytes
      64 bytes from 2001:4830:120:1::2: icmp_seq=1 ttl=52 time=20.7 ms
    
      #ping6 www.yahoo.com
      PING www.yahoo.com(r1.ycpi.vip.nyc.yahoo.net) 56 data bytes
      64 bytes from r1.ycpi.vip.nyc.yahoo.net: icmp_seq=1 ttl=59 time=1.55 ms
    
      #ping6 www.rackspace.com
      PING www.rackspace.com(2001:4802:821:c011::f5:147) 56 data bytes
      64 bytes from 2001:4802:821:c011::f5:147: icmp_seq=1 ttl=42 time=9.20 ms
      
      #ping6 www.amazon.com
      unknown host
    
      #ping6 engineyard.com
      unknown host
    
      #ping6 heroku.com
      unknown host
    
      #ping6 news.ycombinator.com
      unknown host
    
      #ping6 time.com
      unknown host

~~~
slug
I can reach both www.bing.com and www.microsoft.com, but the latter seems to
be blocked by a firewall rule:

    
    
      ~$ ping6 www.bing.com
      PING www.bing.com(2001:5002:200:2::c30a:b58) 56 data bytes
      64 bytes from 2001:5002:200:2::c30a:b58: icmp_seq=1 ttl=58 time=321 ms
      64 bytes from 2001:5002:200:2::c30a:b58: icmp_seq=2 ttl=58 time=234 ms
    
      ~$ ping6 www.microsoft.com
      PING www.microsoft.com(2a01:111:2004:3::13) 56 data bytes
      From 2a01:111:0:2::52 icmp_seq=1 Destination unreachable: Administratively prohibited
      From 2a01:111:0:2::52 icmp_seq=4 Destination unreachable: Administratively prohibited
    

I'm running a openvpn tunnel to a vps on a datacenter that provides me ipv6,
so all my machines have a ipv6 address thanks to radvd.

------
illumen
Are Google ranking websites with ipv6 higher in search rankings?

It makes sense that they should, so ipv6 users can be sure they will get the
best ipv6 experience of the links presented.

~~~
justincormack
Almost no one has ipv6 only, as the vast majority of the web doesnt work yet,
so it is not an issue yet.

------
swatkat
Facebook got this:

    
    
      facebook.com [2a03:2880:10:1f02:face:b00c:0:25]
    

So, who else have got fancy IPv6 addresses?

~~~
syncsynchalt
Sprint.net has 2600:: (that's their entire address)

Last year Cisco had :c:15c0:d06:f00d in their IP but I think they've changed
it.

